# RRVC-NAVHDA- Handlers Clinic



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Due to a limit of 20 attendees, you're encouraged to apply as soon as possible for the Handler's Clinic to be held in July.

See: http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/vie ... hp?t=22930


----------



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Dick is this something that is going to fill up right away?

What else can you tell me about this event. Is it a show and tell with our dogs? or just a seminar?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Sounded like it would fill fast. Check the Wildlife Club Forum for details and phone #.


----------

